# Show us your Podcast here



## Sandro Gomes (Jul 8, 2009)

This is the place for you to show us your podcast and, maybe, tell us how did you do it.

It don't have to be just a podcast, it can be an youtube video you made, a internet radio you have, etc.

You can tell about the compression, the recording, your podcast DAW setup, etc.

Let us know iif you have any tips for this kind of production.


----------

